# It finally happened...



## LizLowery (Oct 7, 2011)

I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting. 
So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Ewwwww, you've been BUSTED!!! The best thing to do is quickly find a better hiding place for your stash. Not buy yarn? Really, he had better re-think that...does he want to be around a happy, sane wife or someone who is going through yarn withdrawal? :hunf:


----------



## Honeydropdesigns (Nov 23, 2011)

You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

You are all so funny! I'm running out of space for my stash but he knows better than to broach the subject. It's nice to know I have so much company.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


Liz, just get one thing straight here! Therapy....yes for HIM, not you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


Wow that's lovely, is that 3rd shelf full of sock yarn? I ask as I love knitting socks


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

'He says "No more until you use what you have."' 

Is this a dictatorship? Does he collect baseball hats (or anything) like so many of the men in our society? What would he think if you said, "No more hats until you've worn out the ones you already have" or, "No more CD's until you've worn out the ones you already have"? I agree with Chrissy- he needs help!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

No more dinners till more yarn!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Just get him an xbox or whatever and he might leave you alone. Is that a new game? Etc etc.....lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What is he, your Dad??


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Foolish, foolish man. "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy" and that means him!!!


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


Now you know what to get him for Christmas, his very own set of knitting needles and a How to Knit book.
If he wants you to use up your yarn, he might as well help you.

My husband knows better than to say anything like that because he has a bigger hobby, a welder so his shed is no neater than my Sewing/hobby/craft/junk room.
I tend to work in our lounge, with lots of stuff around my feet and his comment the other day was, "Are you trying to barracade yourself in there or something?"

Whatever you do, have fun because life is too short to worry about a few balls of yarn, so make sure the stash is big enough to really be worth the worry.

Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sometimes I'm so happy that I don't live with another [contemporary] adult. I buy what I want (and can afford) and my kids and grandkids know better than to ask, joke, scowl or react in any way.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

if i have to many leftovers from knitting igive it to the lalvos the ladies there knit Blankets for Charity


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

You need to spread it out over different locales.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW! That's the biggest and best organized stach I've seem. My hero!!!!!!!


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

When I moved in with DH I was given the smallest bedroom for storage. As long as the door closes and he doesn't have to look in there I can do and keep what I like in it. I can just get the door closed behind me and the stacks are still growing!! Bless him!! Also handy for hiding presents.


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

When I moved in with DH the smallest bedroom was mine as a storage room (or whatever) to save cluttering downstairs with my many projects. The only condition - that we could close the door. My stashes have grown over the years but I can still shut the door with me in there (just). Now that we have retired I intend to work my way through the room. Expect there will still be plenty for the 'kids' to squabble over when I'm gone!! Thank heavens for give and take!! Bless him!!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

You all are too funny! I love it. Addicts, the whole lot of you! When we were first married my DH used to comment on my stashes of material and yarn. I hid things all over, closets, under beds, and basement.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I love reading these stash posts! My husband is great about my stash, I'm the one with guilt pangs. I'm always apologizing for my "excesses" but secretly proud of my stash. I like to be prepared. I'm like that with my pantry also, When I feel creative in the kitchen I don't want to have to run to the gocers for ingedients. Your remarks and stories make me feel vindicated for a while.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> LizLowery said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> ...


Thanks, Chrissy. I didn't know how to put it "nicely". LOL


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

My answer would be -- "You think this is a lot of yarn? Wait until after this weekend - there is a sale at the LYS." HaHa - Hugs and happy knitting!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Foolish, foolish man. "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy" and that means him!!!


LOL... well said.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

My hubby is really good about this...I say nothing about the parts he buys for his 1964 Plymouth that he has/is restoring, he says nothing about my yarn. I go to cruise nights with him,(where people get together to park their old cars and show them off), sit in a lawn chair...and KNIT! It works for us.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello my name is Pat and I am also a knitter. Join the club!


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

I was lucky enough to be offered first choice when my friend sold his mother and grandmother's stashes. I could be set for a year at least and not 'need' to buy more. (but that will never happen). When he met my sister he said, "your sister is strange, she collects yarn!" my sister, also a knitter said that's not strange at all!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> My hubby is really good about this...I say nothing about the parts he buys for his 1964 Plymouth that he has/is restoring, he says nothing about my yarn. I go to cruise nights with him,(where people get together to park their old cars and show them off), sit in a lawn chair...and KNIT! It works for us.


Sounds like you two have a good compromise. That's how good relationships work. Bravo to you both!


----------



## metpot (Aug 17, 2011)

My DH just bought me the most wonderful handmade basket for my yarn! It is the size of a laundry basket! And little does he know that I have two more up in my sewing room and a rubbermaid container in the guest room closet! And I am one of those who knit AND quilt. You should see my fabric stash! Just tell him "the girl with the most yarn WINS".


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

metpot said:


> My DH just bought me the most wonderful handmade basket for my yarn! It is the size of a laundry basket! And little does he know that I have two more up in my sewing room and a rubbermaid container in the guest room closet! And I am one of those who knit AND quilt. You should see my fabric stash! Just tell him "the girl with the most yarn WINS".


Love it! That would make a great bumper sticker.


----------



## kare50 (Oct 19, 2011)

i LOVE that you are so organized!!!!


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

My youngest son calls wherever I sit mainly, Compost Corner.
I make cards now and then ,typically when I have a new hobby, I have to get everything.So far my knitting yarns dont even fill a hessian bag .However I have stuff in the post to come and one thing leads to another.!!
My craft room (Which I call a tack room as had horses once)is a downright disgraceful mess.No I dont know where everything is either.I make it stressful for myself .You fill yer boots lass, get all the stash you may need some time .


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Get him involved. Then he won't have time to worry about how much yarn you are collecting. Give him a list of the type of yarn and approximately how many yards of each you have and let him research the internet for patterns that you can use the yarn for. You might be surprised with his response.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

When we moved from NY to FL I got rid of about half or more of my stash... now there are certain decisions I regret. As long as you have room for it and can afford it, I say you're in a PARTNERSHIP with DH and he shouldn't call you out on this... you'll find some graceful way to deal with it.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


NEVER keep the whole stash in ONE place! Well that is not possible here as the stash has reached monumental proportions. Also use the tactic of starting multiple projects, that way the "yarn stash" is not "stash" anymore but is a "project in progress" soooo what if the project takes a few years to complete? He has to be a collector of something!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

does hubby have a hobby or something he has a stash of? If so it works two ways...and shoot how is to know if your working off the "stash" ?


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Lilysmom567 said:
> 
> 
> > My hubby is really good about this...I say nothing about the parts he buys for his 1964 Plymouth that he has/is restoring, he says nothing about my yarn. I go to cruise nights with him,(where people get together to park their old cars and show them off), sit in a lawn chair...and KNIT! It works for us.
> ...


Thank you so much. We've each been through a bad marriage before this one.... ;-) :!:


----------



## LizLowery (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your support and understanding. I'm off to the LYS to celebrate!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

LizLowery said:


> Thank you all for your support and understanding. I'm off to the LYS to celebrate!


Yippee!!!


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I too am happy I have no one to answer to about my "Stash" I buy what I want and can afford and so enjoy the freedom.


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

Does your husband have a hobby? Preferably an expensive one? My husbnad is a golfer and he has learned better than to comment on my stash. This also helps on vacations, when he goes golfing, I go to the spa!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

OR how about-- no more TV sports---once you have seen one, you have seen them all!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

LIKE



Chrissy said:


> LizLowery said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> ...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

CinDeeLooWho said:


> 'He says "No more until you use what you have."'
> 
> Is this a dictatorship? Does he collect baseball hats (or anything) like so many of the men in our society? What would he think if you said, "No more hats until you've worn out the ones you already have" or, "No more CD's until you've worn out the ones you already have"? I agree with Chrissy- he needs help!


Or how about "no more books until you've read the ones you have". That would stop my DH in his (hand knit) socks!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

...so funny! How about what the kids always say..."you are not the boss of me!"


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you have a deep bookshelf, where you can move the books to the front and hide the yarn behind? Works best if they are books he would not read. LOL. 

Actually, my DH is very good and supportive of my habit but I always feel guilty when a package comes and remind him that it was on sale. And besides, I had to stop drinking in order to knit, so there's money saved right there! : )


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

the last time my husband was in my sewing-crafting room he made a comment about my tools (and Yarn) from hell. he was grinning until i mentioned his tools in his barn. we can count them if you like.

no more comments. but he really doesn't care. he knows i am happy.

Beka


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


Oh, hard for others to understand but you could donate some from time to time. I would think that Good Will and Salvation Army would love it and people who have a hard time affording it need it, too. I, myself, don't like to have too much but I only give away the ones I know I don't want to use. I like the comment from the person who said teach him to knit. :lol: Then, he may collect more than you!! :lol:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


NEAT stash!


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Is that all that the yarn you have??? Before we retired to Wisconsin, my husband built a garage with shelves on the second story so I'd have a place to move my stash of yarn and quilting fabric. I just couldn't part with any of it. I'm now sharing it with my daughter and daughter-in-law. Can't afford to replace it now.


----------



## metpot (Aug 17, 2011)

I had to get at least my yarn organized because the rest of my sewing room is kind of "too much in too little space"! And I have a WHOLE ROOM. Now who do you think needs therapy???


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Move over Liz - I'm a knitter too!
Don't have that big a stash - yet - but working in it regardless!
Get the look every now and then and tell him to live with it. I rarely
bother him with his hobbies and frankly I take knitting or crocheting
with me when ever we go to car shows.
I wind up making stuff for his friends so he eventually calms down!
Good Luck!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My husband said to me "My hobbies cost more than yours so have fun!"

A father might tell their child 'no more until you use up ...'

I hope you keep getting more stash! You can't get a different father, btw. One to a customer. <ahem>


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

My husband has no idea! Somehow I've managed to pull the wool over his eyes for decades!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

What about making him a scarf or sweater he would like. Maybe then he would appreciate the reason for the stash. I am sooooo lucky that my husband just goes along with my knit, crochet and needlepoint hobbies. He always tells me how much he likes what I am making and has asked me to make gifts for co-workers and their kids. (Just made 2 pairs of fingerless gloves for 2 of his admen). Just enjoy your wonderful outlet for staying sane, (like the rest of us)!


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Aren't they sweet! I have a cupboard in the lounge NO-ONE is allowed into - my stash behind the sofa and, they three large sacks in the loft!! What he doesn't see.... lol!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Just use whatever your husbands favorite thing as your defense. Mine was his beer, so I gave him a comprimise. I would quit buying yarn if he quit drinking beer. The next week he wanted to know how much yarn I needed and even buys it for me if I can't get to the store.
Debbie


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That's what the closet is for--to hide the bags of yarn!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to knitters therapy. Now is the time you get creative with your storage. My husband just looks at me now each time a yarn package comes. I do let him know in advance that I have knitpicks order comming. I think he has gotten numb to my yarn purchases especially since he always sees me working on a project or two. :thumbup:


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> Just use whatever your husbands favorite thing as your defense. Mine was his beer, so I gave him a comprimise. I would quit buying yarn if he quit drinking beer. The next week he wanted to know how much yarn I needed and even buys it for me if I can't get to the store.
> Debbie


Too funny!! You have to love him.


----------



## Noah'sMim (Oct 12, 2011)

I know a woman who tells her husband it helps with insulation after she had him build her some shelves. He reconsidered harrassing her. By the way love the picture of stash - it looks like a beauty.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Ask him how many screw drivers he has in his toolbox? How many of those does one guy need?? Time to start selling some of his extra tools on ebay :lol: I hate it when the men start telling me what I need in terms of craft supplies.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Put him on this thread. We'll straighten him out. After we are done, he will be grateful your stash is so small!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Do you have a deep bookshelf, where you can move the books to the front and hide the yarn behind? Works best if they are books he would not read. LOL.
> 
> Actually, my DH is very good and supportive of my habit but I always feel guilty when a package comes and remind him that it was on sale. And besides, I had to stop drinking in order to knit, so there's money saved right there! : )


Yes, there are worse things than knitting! I don't think of things that bother me when I am in the knitting mode and I really feel good when I finish something and have it put together. Then, a little letdown until I begin something else.

At least you can see the yarn but you can't see the money if it went on gambling!

I think that when anybody who does not understand looks at it, they see dollar signs ($) and that is what bothers them. It's this economy. :-D


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

When it comes to stash, my DH is on a need-to-know basis... LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HoneyDropDesigns - that's a dream stash!!!


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Ladies,We are doing our share to build the economy....my stash is wonderful and growing despite my pledge to just knit from my stash for a year. My excuse is that I am retiring August 2012 and have to be prepared with enough yarn. PittyPat


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

My hubby wants to live long and happy, so never comments on my stash.Gee


----------



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

I think we all just need to remind our 'DH' (or whom ever criticizes our stash) about all their tools in the garage that sit unused for 364 days of the year, or whatever else they are into--everyone has a stash of some sort!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

My husband has hobbies and they make him happy . I don't bother him and he doesn't bother me about what keeps us occupied and feeling content. We both worked alot of years to get to this point and we both deserve a hobbies that makes us happy and keep our brains stimulated. Anyway he's not that brave!!!


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

My DH just smiles and tells people about my "moth cafeteria". This includes both my yarn stash and my wall of quilting fabrics. On my own over a year ago I decided that I would not purchase fabric or yarn (unless absolutely necessary to complete a project). I have been experimenting with ways to use up both. Some interesting projects have come about through my creativity in just using what I already have. It's really been fun!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I love that response...lol this is what I say to my hubby... I'm not your mom... so get over it...


Sewbizgirl said:


> What is he, your Dad??


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I asked for storage for my yarn... at this point hubby is offering to stop at yarn shops for me.. I can see if it was out of hand where those offers will stop..LOL In our home.. he golfs.. and I said one day that it wasn't fair that we both work full time plus... and he spends our extra cash on golf.. so I will buy what I need to make me happy to... so far the deal is still good...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree!!! wow to be that organized too... is that your house.. when do you find time to clean, KP, and knit....LOL


budasha said:


> HoneyDropDesigns - that's a dream stash!!!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Pittypat that is a good idea-- I started enlarging about a year before I retired and that was 2 years ago. I have bought very little yarn since retirement- sometimes a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!!!- and I have had a good time shopping in my closet. It makes me nervous to get too low so I might be in the market after Christmas. Can't run out!!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Well of course you need the wool, there are far too many things out there you need to create!! good lord that man is looking for trouble , he should be more then happy that you are happy lol the old saying is true , Happy wife Happy life , seems to me your hubby likes to live dangerously lol ahhh sometimes they never learn.....


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Do you think we could get a "group rate" if we all sent our "DH" to the same therapists?

Mine wants me to get rid of my stash and start over. Daaah. This doesn't make sense to me. LOL!

Kathy


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't have to answer to anyone (and my stash shows it). My little quirk is that I hide my receipts from myself. Out of sight, out of mind. Now I have to stop typing and go shopping for more yarn.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Bless you, Liz! Just tell him you're saving your yarn for an afghan and it takes a lot - you need MORE before you can pick a pattern. He'll never know the difference and you won't argue.

You wouldn't believe the stash I've got. I don't even believe it myself. I keep promising myself I'll stay away from Michael's and JoAnne's so I won't be tempted but never do. People keep giving me bags of yarn and some give money. 

My daughter injured her big toe and wants some tabi socks. She injured a nerve in her big toe and can't stand to wear shoes. She gave me $50 for yarn and I promised I'd make some. I searched everywhere for a pattern - they're called tabi socks (ninja wear), split toe socks and thong socks. I found only one pattern and they want $10 so I'm going to try to make my own pattern. I followed Cat Bordi's instructions for knitting a mobius so I'm willing to tackle anything. I know one thing - I'm NOT paying $10 for a pattern.

Who knows? You may find an absolute necessity for your stash some time in the future - and if you don't, do what I did with some of mine. I filled one of those big plastic tubs and gave it to a fellow knitter who knits to pass time. Last year she increased the town library's funds by $800.

I love brynmawr. She's got a great attitude!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Foolish, foolish man. "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy" and that means him!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## thnonnie (Mar 19, 2011)

No...I'm showing my husband that picture!!!!I'm a novice in buying yarn. My stash is nothing compared to that, and I am 68 and knitting for about 60 of those years!!! I love it. Never too old to learn, I say!!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a sign in my sewing room that says "Need has northing to with it."
Husbands just don't understand that we like having fabrics, yarns around just in case we find a project we want to make-NOW! Find yourself a great spot to keep your stash and a few patterns nearby just to show him if he asks again. Hang in there!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

No need for therapy - you have us and we are a lot cheaper. Besides, knitting is therapy!


----------



## LizLowery (Oct 7, 2011)

To be honest...this isn't my stash. It belongs to Honeydropdesigns. My stash is 4 small grocery bags and 2 small tote bags.



Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


He thinks a bag full is a stash? He should see mine!! Thanks to inherited stashes plus my own I have at least 10 BIG totes full. I should never have to buy yarn!! I wish I was as organized as some of you , I am trying to get it all sorted out. We moved to SC from RI in a hurry as our house sold so quickly that I wasn't prepared. I'm trying to decide - by color, weight, type etc. So much yarn, so little time!!! Fun Fun Fun!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

And also makes a beautiful piece of art.



Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> My hubby is really good about this...I say nothing about the parts he buys for his 1964 Plymouth that he has/is restoring, he says nothing about my yarn. I go to cruise nights with him,(where people get together to park their old cars and show them off), sit in a lawn chair...and KNIT! It works for us.


Hearty thank you to the men (and women) who take the time and money to restore our heritage of old cars. In the summer there is a "Cruis'n Grand" in Escondido, CA where people park their much-loved, restored old cars. I love seeing all those old cars. They have so much personality.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Make pillows. 
Instead of buying a pillow form, just put in parts of your stash! 
Tell him that you didn't realize it unnerved him to see all of your yarn, so you're putting it to good use until you're ready to use it for a project!


----------



## PamP (Nov 6, 2011)

As I was reading this post, I laughed and showed it to DH, especially the yarn stash and asked him to make me shelves like that so I can put all my yarn together. He said that when we move into the RV I won't have room for a stash and will have to buy as needed. Little does he know, we eat mostly raw, so very few pots and pans, I think all those empty kitchen cupboards will hold some stash and there is always the storage underneath. He either ignores my stash or just doesn't realize how extensive it is. (I just bought some on sale and luckily when it arrived, two boxes, he wasn't at home). I can't complain, I have two rooms for crafts. One for my beading, silversmithing, jewelry making and one room for my fiber arts. Just need to get them organized. :lol: 
PamP


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> Do you think we could get a "group rate" if we all sent our "DH" to the same therapists?
> 
> Mine wants me to get rid of my stash and start over. Daaah. This doesn't make sense to me. LOL!
> 
> Kathy


I think I see a new subject for the Dr. Phil show!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Afraid my stash isn't very organized...a large black trash bag full of left over yarns! Anytime anyone needs a bit of yarn for whatever reason they run to me! "Go to Grandma's and see if she has...." My DH would know what it was if he fell over it...! Last night my DIL borrowed a Christmas sweater they had given me about five years ago to wear to a party!!!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

When we moved--I just packed mine in boxes marked misc. Dis the same thing with shoes. My yarn and fabric stash will never equal Hubby's boat, truck, tractor, 4 wheeler, etc.


----------



## Zekenzoey (Dec 4, 2011)

HI LIZ!!!!!

Sorry to tell you but with this Addiction, you can not take one project at a time! I am firmly in denial with you . . .but I have started knitting 8x8 squares to practice different stitches for AIDs children in South Africa . . . it is just the thing to break project bordom . . . and a stash buster too.

www.knit-a-square.com

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Zekenzoey (Dec 4, 2011)

oooooohhhhhhhhh! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

welcome to the club, we are a special group. caring. take pride in our work, friendly, and also sneaky. I hide my stash in many places. As for husband he will just have to be more understanding. Yarn keep us sane.


----------



## Zekenzoey (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh heck . . I thought you meant just for odds and ends . . .I would have told him . . .do you need more than one fishing pole, golf club, sports channel . . .atleast it is tidy and organized. you MUST have a variety to have the Muse strike you . . .


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> Just use whatever your husbands favorite thing as your defense. Mine was his beer, so I gave him a comprimise. I would quit buying yarn if he quit drinking beer. The next week he wanted to know how much yarn I needed and even buys it for me if I can't get to the store.
> Debbie


lol


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, after 60 years of knitting, I hate to tell you just how much "stash" I have. If I'm counting correctly, there must be 40 18 - 24 gallon canisters, plus the same amount or more in cartons. There are many yarns from companies that have not been in business for years.
Don't think I've stopped buying new stuff, either. My new kick in yarn is the Bernat Baby Jacquart. Think I'm gonna make a scarf & hat set next. 
After being married for almost 45 years all my husband does is cover his eyes when I come home from a trip to AC Moore. 
Stick to your guns.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ahh, you've been discovered. LOL. Like many others, I'm sure, I could probably open a Yarn store with all that's in my "stash!" 

I'm with CinDeeLooWho: tell him he can't buy anything that he likes until he exhausts the supply of all that he likes and enjoys!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


wow, . . . my husband quit trying to tell me what to do when I went through menopause, so I don't have this experience any more. But he collects tools like I collect yarn and needles so it all works out. He doesn't even look in the room where I keep my stash any more. But I keep it in plastic tubs and bags, most aren't see through. When someone needs to use that room, they put their suitcase on the tubs like they are a luggage rack.

Just remember, no apologies required. Keep practicing your art and enjoy your hobby.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

My DH is a woodworker. Therefore, our garage is full of power tools and a "stash" of lumber and wood scraps. He has no room to complain about my yarn stash.


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


and does he play golf?????ask about cost of cart, green fees,clubs, balls, clothing????


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


I'm afraid I would have told him, "I'm not your daughter", or "no more tools for you until you use them all!"


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I have two double closets stuffed with yarn. It's not a subject that my husband brings up very often - he knows better. I have saved the day with knitted gifts on many occasions. I have so many requests for knitted items that I can't keep up with them. Anyway, it's a great excuse to have my stash!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Someone, sometime ago, someplace, maybe even here on KP, said that her husband told her not to bring one more new skein of yarn into the house! She now stores her purchases in the car for a week or so, and then they aren't new anymore. Someone else said that she always knits a row or two in the car before bringing in her purchases. That way, the yarn isn't new, it's used. Bright girls, both!!


----------



## NanaKnits4Us (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't hide and I don't apologize. 

And after oh so many years of watching me indulge my passion, my darling husband is learning to knit and has now established the beginnings of his own stash. 

:lol:


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

After reading all the responses I am really glad I live alone.
I answer to no one. My life and hobbies and interests are my own
and I share them with like mined people. Life is too short to
waist on negative people or pursuits.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Liz. Now that you have been busted you have just joined a therapy group!! ROFL



LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


----------



## zsazsabb (Mar 2, 2011)

Ooooh I am so jealous of your cabinet! I need one of those, the cardboard boxes stacked in the closet are getting to be a hazard. Not to mention the mess I make when I have to unload one to find the skein I want (always at the very bottom!). 

I think I know what I want for Christmas now!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

that is a gorgeous stash of yarn !!!!!!!!!! I have a friend who has 30 totes, chucked full of this precious stuff. You guys are a hoot !!!!!!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Before I started knitting lately, the yarn I had and was not using was called "Extra Yarn", now I know I have a "Stash" thanks to all you dear ladies and gentlemen! :}


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

That sounds like my room. I have always said about my many hobbies that if I were living in a "tribal" situation I would be a "gatherer" I gather all the stuff I need for making cards, scrapbooking, die cuts, sewing, knitting, crochet and anything else you can think of. It takes me longer to find what I need in my room than the project takes. One of these days I will be organized. ( or not)


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

A good stash keeps me off the streets and out of traffic.
(DH could never come up with an argument for that one!)


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

It is usually nice to have a husband. I've had two through the years. I guess now that I'm alone, (divorced once, widowed once) I have another reason to enjoy my solitude. No DH to give me grief over how much I spend or what I spend it on. My mother had a saying: (It's my money if I want to buy lollipops with it!) 
Maybe it is a good thing that when I was young with a husband I was too busy with children to have time for crafts. Life changes our situations. The trick is to be content in whatever situation we find ourselves. The observation of an old knitter/seamstress. For whatever it is worth. 


LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Happy Wife..Happy Life..no need to say more


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess I am lucky I have taken over one wall of the garage hubby even built shelves for me and just rolls his eyes when i come home with more just says when thats full you aint getting any more garage


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Formica said:


> Bless you, Liz! Just tell him you're saving your yarn for an afghan and it takes a lot - you need MORE before you can pick a pattern. He'll never know the difference and you won't argue.
> 
> You wouldn't believe the stash I've got. I don't even believe it myself. I keep promising myself I'll stay away from Michael's and JoAnne's so I won't be tempted but never do. People keep giving me bags of yarn and some give money.
> 
> ...


I have that big toe nerve thing. Joplin ' s neuroma! I have to buy specific shoes that dont bend at big toe but at the little toes. I can send u suggestions if you want! New balance 405 tennis shoes-not all new balance-but this 405 is good, or cabelas insulated duck shoes dont bend at toes (i have Raynauds also so i need warm in winter), or the north face Nuptse down boots have down and there is no crunch or pressure on the toes. Expensive this Raynauds/joplin's thing. Oh i hate this nook keyboard....


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL Lil, My son has a hissy fit every time he looks at my room with my yarn. My DIL's mother is a quilter and has a whole shed made into her sewing room. He told me he was going to have me go live with her if I got any more yarn. Boy, that really makes me want to go shopping for yarn!! I'm not stubborn.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

you are already in a therapy group........knitting paradise!


----------



## LizLowery (Oct 7, 2011)

I am sorry if I made my DH sound like he was trying to tell me what to do. NOT! I knew the comment was coming as this was the first time I had so many projects in mind and got lucky at the clearance bin.. I did remind him about all the sound gear he has for his band. That shut him up  
Y'all are the best therapy group around. Thanks!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello, My name is Anne and I'm a Knitter! LOL 

Since my husband's death I moved to Colorado to be closer to our son. We have purchased a house and live together. He is very understanding about my stash. 

He says, It's better than having to go drag you out of a bar or casino!!! He's definitely his father's son! Both are champion eye rollers and great guys!!! I'm blessed.

Love this support group. :thumbup:


----------



## carolgefen (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL. I hide my stash in plastic tubs which are closed off on top, in the basement. When my stash gets out of hand, I donate it right around this time of the year, for free to other knitters and crocheters to make stuff for their grandchildren!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

NanaKnits4Us said:


> I don't hide and I don't apologize.
> 
> And after oh so many years of watching me indulge my passion, my darling husband is learning to knit and has now established the beginnings of his own stash.
> 
> :lol:


I think that is *so* cool! What does your hubby enjoy making?


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

You may have to name your yarn bags. I named my shelves and have not heard another word about HOW MUCH YARN DO YOU HAVE. One shelf is river boat, another lake boat, more are truck to pull boat trailer, cabin, cabin furnishings, hunting rifle, snow machine, quad, scope, travel trailer. Do you get the picture? I am sure there is way more wrapped up in guy toys than yarn, world wide.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Someone, sometime ago, someplace, maybe even here on KP, said that her husband told her not to bring one more new skein of yarn into the house! She now stores her purchases in the car for a week or so, and then they aren't new anymore. Someone else said that she always knits a row or two in the car before bringing in her purchases. That way, the yarn isn't new, it's used. Bright girls, both!!


She sure is one smart gal!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


Wow this is so beautiful--decorating with yarn! Nice storage idea. I am divorced now for 20 years so I don't have any problems asserting what makes me happy....hoarding is a whole other thing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

deshka - you are so right! Before my husband had a stroke, he had a garage full of tools. If he couldn't find what he wanted, he'd go out and buy one. When he finally decided to sell his "stash", we found duplicates and triplicates of many things. He doesn't say much about me buying stuff for my stash but now wonders why I spend so much time at the computer. I tell him I'm talking to my pen pals. This is the greatest site for boosting morale.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> deshka - you are so right! Before my husband had a stroke, he had a garage full of tools. If he couldn't find what he wanted, he'd go out and buy one. When he finally decided to sell his "stash", we found duplicates and triplicates of many things. He doesn't say much about me buying stuff for my stash but now wonders why I spend so much time at the computer. I tell him I'm talking to my pen pals. This is the greatest site for boosting morale.


 :thumbup:


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Excellent
1


----------



## Bernice J. Reed (Nov 18, 2011)

Only another crafter can understand. Glad it is socially acceptable, although that wouldn't stop it. It really is addictive. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bernice J. Reed (Nov 18, 2011)

What beautiful organization. You go, girl. I have such freedom - - no husband! ;-)


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

I have recently been selling a lot of yarn here. I had a stash from my crocheting days and I also had my late Mothers stash. Now that I am knitting (and thru the years) my taste in yarn has changed. Hubby was SO glad to see all the tubs of yarn going out the door and I was SO glad to see the balance in my PayPal account growing . Then the boxes of yarn started coming in and I get, "I thought you just got rid of all that yarn! What's this new stuff for?!" I asked him what he thought I was gonna spend all that $$ on....tools or something?! He really doesn't care, but he just didn't quite understand the natural process of things at first, either. I think he does now  There are so many wonderful websites with so much beautiful yarn at some really awesome prices, I can't help myself! (No LYS around here, only Hobby Lobby....but they get my yarn business, too).


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


How beautiful and neat your stash is. This would just let husbands know how much we have. I love your neatness.
Leanna x


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


WOW!! HOw organized are you?

Mine just got moved to the basement from the guest bedroom. I need to organize it before I put it all away, plus I just inherited my mother's stash as she is moving to an assisted living facility and out of her house. I LOVE IT ! !
The yarn that is.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

And where does his Allowance go?
As long as you do something as innocent as knitting, he should
applaud you.
You might want to consider burning his Toast and if he complains, tell him that you will enroll in a Cooking School.

That could make a deep reach into the budget.
Don't get angry, get even.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

HaHaHa this is so funny, I use the tactic of never have everything in one place, all the time, mostly for my shoes, I never, never put them all in the closet together otherwise my darlin would just have a pink fit !! Now I'm gunna start with my yarn stash, and maybe my clothes............................... ( no this isn't new I've had it for ages ) LOL


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

So, do you have empty suitcases? Maybe an extra bed, won't hurt if it's under the mattress. What about an empty spot in the freezer?
Behind the towels in the linen closet, even in the trunk of your car.

Get some new sofa pillow covers, stuff them with yarn! There are endless ways to use and hide it. I know, I've tried them all!

It is only the beginning, beware!

knittykitty


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Another reason why I like being single, plus there's more room for more yarn and such.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

CinDeeLooWho said:


> 'He says "No more until you use what you have."'
> 
> Is this a dictatorship? Does he collect baseball hats (or anything) like so many of the men in our society? What would he think if you said, "No more hats until you've worn out the ones you already have" or, "No more CD's until you've worn out the ones you already have"? I agree with Chrissy- he needs help!


My husband can't say a word - he has about 30 full-size, working, pinball machines occupying over half of our basement, plus an arcade game and a 13 foot bowler. His hobby is way, way, more expensive than mine. My yarn is hidden in totes in the attic and my closet and doesn't get mentioned! (The whole family enjoys the gameroom).


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ingried said:


> And where does his Allowance go?
> As long as you do something as innocent as knitting, he should
> applaud you.
> You might want to consider burning his Toast and if he complains, tell him that you will enroll in a Cooking School.
> ...


You mean you need to make his toast--suggestion, enroll him in cooking school.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

there are plenty of men who would be very happy if their women were at home knitting


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

DH asked me once what something I came home with cost. I told him it was on sale. He said nothing else so that's my stock answer to everything!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

teedle said:


> ...so funny! How about what the kids always say..."you are not the boss of me!"


LIKE!!!


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

knittykitty said:


> So, do you have empty suitcases? Maybe an extra bed, won't hurt if it's under the mattress. What about an empty spot in the freezer?
> Behind the towels in the linen closet, even in the trunk of your car.
> 
> Get some new sofa pillow covers, stuff them with yarn! There are endless ways to use and hide it. I know, I've tried them all!
> ...


The sleeves of clothes that are out of season.. So, in the summer fill the sleeves of your winter coats...

The crockpot, punch bowl and soup tureen that you rarely use.

The space in the hutch around your fine china.. to protect it in case of earthquakes, of course!!

The freezer in the basement that doesn't work any more, but no one has gotten out of the house yet...

The trunk of your car.

The bomb shelter.. Yes!! I have a bomb shelter!! My house was built in '56 and we have a 10X12' bomb shelter that can be stepped down into from a hole in the laundry room wall.. I'm not as agile, so haven't really used that space yet.. But then I have a whole fiber room for myself, so....

The empty computer boxes your husband insists on keeping, just in case he has to ship the computer...

The possibilities are endless, if you just look around!!

Nancy, whose husband knits. weaves, and spins, so her stash is NEVER safe...


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Someone, sometime ago, someplace, maybe even here on KP, said that her husband told her not to bring one more new skein of yarn into the house! She now stores her purchases in the car for a week or so, and then they aren't new anymore. Someone else said that she always knits a row or two in the car before bringing in her purchases. That way, the yarn isn't new, it's used. Bright girls, both!!


Love it!!


----------



## smbzlewis (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't drink or smoke so my DH leaves me alone! As a matter of fact, he built me a cabinet that 6ft high by 5 ft wide and it's full of yarn! When I ran out of space there, he built me some cubbies on the wall and those are now full! I finally have my own craft room so I can "shop" anytime I need to make something!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

That looks beautiful!!


Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

What a beautiful way to store your "stash"! Is it something you made or a hanging garmet bag for sweaters? My stash is in totes and I can never see what I have.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> HaHaHa this is so funny, I use the tactic of never have everything in one place, all the time, mostly for my shoes, I never, never put them all in the closet together otherwise my darlin would just have a pink fit !! Now I'm gunna start with my yarn stash, and maybe my clothes............................... ( no this isn't new I've had it for ages ) LOL


Hey Jenwild I love your idea, but even more I love that we live in the same town!!! Do you know of any knitting groups here in the Dale??? There was one that some people in their 20s started in a cafe but I think that finished at the end of winter! So excited to know there is at least one other crazy stasher and knitter here!
Warmest, Wendy


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I knit and crochet and...(a long list) I too have a large stash of yarn and fabric and... My husband has learned that the stash helps keep me dreaming and dreaming keeps me happy and..

I have the dearest friend who is a quilter too. She knows my fabric stash is bigger than hers and one day she called me to share a quote she had just seen at a fabric store and it applies to my yarn stash too. (I have a few items that I bought for the shear pleasue of their beauty, feel and color.)

The quote went: 'No one expects a coin collector to spend his coins. No one expects a stamp collector to use his stamps, so why do people expect me to use my fabric/yarn?
I love this quote. Although I am always using something from my stash. I convinced my husband that my stash saves him money. I buy a lot, though not all, of my yarn on sales. 
We had a fabric store closing it's doors last month and he let me add to my fabric stash and went and bought me several trunks to store it in. I am blessed to have a husband who understands. Then I don't complain about his stuff either.


metpot said:


> My DH just bought me the most wonderful handmade basket for my yarn! It is the size of a laundry basket! And little does he know that I have two more up in my sewing room and a rubbermaid container in the guest room closet! And I am one of those who knit AND quilt. You should see my fabric stash! Just tell him "the girl with the most yarn WINS".


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I think if you make a design with the stash instead of just stacking things on top of each other, you might get away with showing him the new piece of modern art you've gotten for the house. Bought from a very exclusive gallery, non-returnable and something you've always wanted. If you can get away with a whopper like that, you won't have any more trouble with him and your stash, may it grow and enhance your home. If it doesn't work, we'll all help you deal with him.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Doesn't he realize that this IS therapy?


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my, I love it... You have become a rebel!..


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Sigh - reminded again why I divorced my husband when I read the comments about them telling you whether you can buy more yarn for your stash or that you have to hide it - very sad. But it's lovely to hear about those who build you special cupboards or share your stash by learning to knit with you!


----------



## BevJL (Nov 12, 2011)

I read your topics every day and here is a good one for you. 
I live fultime in an RV and I quilt as well as knit. My husband does woodcarving. The coach we have has a lot of storage space under it and it is full of material, yarn and wood. We have very little room for clothes and the other necessities of life. So we are very selective as to what we take and how we pack it. 
Always have room for more mtl, yn. and wd.
We enjoy life. It is too short and we are retired for 6 years and traveling.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Underbed boxes are wonderful stash storage keeps prying eyes off it too!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Have any of you used the 'Airbags' that seal and you vacuum the air out of them? I have just started, but now I wonder if yarn needs air to breathe.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


U R already in a therapy group. It is right here at KP. And where is all HIS stuff, U kno, the stuff he is 'GOING TO WORK ON" and his TOOLS and their accoutrements? Excuuuuuuuuse ME! 
 He's SO BUSTED!


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't worry about therapy, (that would take good money away from buying yarn!!), just find a better place to "hide" the evidence!!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello I'm Joan and I'm a knitter/crochter/cross stitcher/seamstress... I think that's it? and my husband also rolls his eyes at the mail also. Until I mention the "toy" that sits on the side of the house for 3? 4? months of the year looking all shiny and black and mean for that matter. At least my "stash" is non-threating? Until a tote falls on me? 
I am currently working on hats for Grands. He even chuckled at the little beasties "monkey" hat. May have to frog it back a bit looks to big! :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> LOL Lil, My son has a hissy fit every time he looks at my room with my yarn. My DIL's mother is a quilter and has a whole shed made into her sewing room. He told me he was going to have me go live with her if I got any more yarn. Boy, that really makes me want to go shopping for yarn!! I'm not stubborn.


iF HE DOESN'T BUY THE YARN, WHAT IS HE STICKING HIS NOSE INTO WHAT'S NONE OF HIS BEESWAX FOR?
[CAPS LOCK STUCK AGAIN, PHOOEY!]


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

stockstr said:


> Well, after 60 years of knitting, I hate to tell you just how much "stash" I have. If I'm counting correctly, there must be 40 18 - 24 gallon canisters, plus the same amount or more in cartons. There are many yarns from companies that have not been in business for years.
> Don't think I've stopped buying new stuff, either. My new kick in yarn is the Bernat Baby Jacquart. Think I'm gonna make a scarf & hat set next.
> After being married for almost 45 years all my husband does is cover his eyes when I come home from a trip to AC Moore.
> Stick to your guns.


dO YOU MAYBE HAVE SOME pLYMOUTH" YARN---4 PLY--RED/GREEN/YELLOW/BLUE--PLIES, NOT VARIEGATED. i WILL BUY THEM IF uWANT TO SELL


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Have any of you used the 'Airbags' that seal and you vacuum the air out of them? I have just started, but now I wonder if yarn needs air to breathe.


Yarn needs to be fluffy that is why the expensive yarns come in hanks and you need to wind them into balls preferably just before you knit a project--plus knitters like to "feel" their yarn. At one time all yarn came in hanks or skeins partly for this reason and partly because manufacturers did not have the winding machines that didn't squash the yarn that they have now. So unless it is acrylic or synthetic yarns I would not use the vacuum bags--even wool blankets should not be in one of these--down quilts, no problem, they fluff up quite nicely. It was a great idea though.

ps. I have been following this thread and the thought has been in the back of my mind, if you have so much yarn that your husband feels crowded, maybe you need to open a yarn shop--like a room in your house, following city ordinances, of course. When you have that much yarn around you, this may be a sign of vocation, a calling so to speak.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Honeydropdesigns; You do have some 'stash' :O). I have a bit, too, but not that much.....now in the fabric department....oh, we won't go there :O) I love to quilt, crochet, knit, weave, whatever strikes my fancy. 

I love the lavender dress on the doll baby in your picture. Is that a pattern you could share? Or point me in the direction of finding it. I love it!


----------



## cherrae53 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello. My name is Cherrae and I am a compulsive CRAFTER. Do you think there's a 12 step program out there for us? I think it should be--
STEP 1 - Always buy what you can afford
STEP 2 - Pray for inspiration
STEP 3 - Don't neglect your 'chores' (I'm not good at that)
STEP 4 - Take time to eat
STEP 5 - Get out and go somewhere other that LYS
STEP 6 - Learn something new
STEP 7 - Be sure to give finished product to others
STEP 8 - Share your knowledge
STEP 9 - Sympathyse with those who want to learn (or teach)
STEP 10- Share extra stash you can't figure out what to make
STEP 11- Join a support group (like KP)
STEP 12- Always craft with other family members

Maybe others of you can think up better steps. I just dashed this off. And yes, my tongue is firmly in my cheek


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Foolish, foolish man. "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy" and that means him!!!


To quote Mr. Jackman again, "Happy Wife, Happy life". I guess Deborra-Lee is pretty happy!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

cherrae53 said:


> Hello. My name is Cherrae and I am a compulsive CRAFTER. Do you think there's a 12 step program out there for us? I think it should be--
> STEP 1 - Always buy what you can afford
> STEP 2 - Pray for inspiration
> STEP 3 - Don't neglect your 'chores' (I'm not good at that)
> ...


This is excellent Cherrae. We do need a creed of sorts now don't we, but there should be something like don't sit up until 3:00 am knitting and conversing on KP......that too is an addiction however wonderful it may be. I was up til the wee hours on Dave's tea party week end topic and knitting on my latest project.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

HAhahahah - Tell him it's SABLE! Just don't tell him what that means.

(Stash Acquisition Beyone Life Expectancy)

Or tell him when it's in the bags and put away, it magically grows and grows all on it's own like hangers in the closet. They mulitply too when you're not looking.

I could give you many other things to tell him. LOL

Anita


----------



## Mema412 (May 10, 2011)

My ex used to tell me it was a waste of time and money. Now that is one of the many reasons he is my ex. LOL


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Mema412 said:


> My ex used to tell me it was a waste of time and money. Now that is one of the many reasons he is my ex. LOL


Good choice! :thumbup:


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

good on you


----------



## kinneytaw (Dec 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver you are 100$ right!!! That man needs to be told: I knit to remain sane. Without my knitting I will soon be insame and you will have to deal with it. 
He won't like that but it will give him food for thought. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kinneytaw (Dec 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver you are 100% right!!! That man needs to be told: I knit to remain sane. Without my knitting I will soon be insame and you will have to deal with it. 
He won't like that but it will give him food for thought. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Let's face it without out knitting, crocheting,quilting, etc and just our husbands we WOULD be insane!!!


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

We would also be in a rather bad mood... If they thought menopause was bad....... :lol: :roll: :shock: :-o


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

lynnca1 said:


> We would also be in a rather bad mood... If they thought menopause was bad....... :lol: :roll: :shock: :-o


That's what I was just thinking. You took the words right out of my mouth!. We could turn * * M.E.A.N. * *


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

kayrein said:


> Ewwwww, you've been BUSTED!!! The best thing to do is quickly find a better hiding place for your stash. Not buy yarn? Really, he had better re-think that...does he want to be around a happy, sane wife or someone who is going through yarn withdrawal? :hunf:


What! Not buy yarn :lol: We all know better. I have stash of yarn in two rooms :wink: I may never use it all up, but then again with my mobility starting to be limited (had clots in legs and still dealing with it, med may actually not helping) so all I have time for is knit or crochet. With special orders I do buy yarn (especially if I don't have what the request is) and I even buy yarn on sale and then I have a plan for it. BTW my yarn and knitting and crocheting is keeping me SANE and my bf understands it, so hubby better be careful what he says especially around the ladies on this forum. You don't need help, you just love what you do.


----------



## cherrae53 (Nov 22, 2011)

Late night knitting is the best. However, that might be included with the chore thing  Being an insomniac, I find it will relax me enough to actually go to bed. :lol:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

OMGosh....did I get a kick out of your story......my husband is the same way........they are funny (husbands)....they just don't realize that this is 'our therapy' and it saves them a ton of money for therapists with degrees on their walls???

Maybe we can start framing our skein labels?? ha ha ha


----------



## Sanderzone (Apr 22, 2011)

The Rooster May Crow, But the Chick RULES the Roost!!!

BTW...Here is my first completed project. I was in practice mode. Just practice and a dress happened. I have a reason for any amount of yarn. Practice and whatever rolls out of that....LOVE IT.


----------



## andik (Apr 19, 2011)

Ohhhh....
I love your storage area!
Looks wonderful AND organized!


Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice stash! Someday I'll check mine.


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

lindakaren said:


> You need to spread it out over different locales.


I vote for this one. I have had to do this a time or two! LOL!!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Hi Liz!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I may have a unique husband as he does not comment on how much yarn or how many needles I have. He is interested in what I am making and very supportive of my hobby/passion. I never hide the yarn I buy, but show him right away and he always wants to know what I am going to do with it. I am a really lucky person!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL My girls have been complaining about all my yarn for years! All of a sudden, the older daughter wants me to teach her to knit. hehehe I can't wait for her to start a stash! Although, she will probably never reach my stash proportions. (12 large Rubbermaid bins, and 4 large boxes).


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

We could all photograph our stashes for you and post the photos here for you to show him. Maybe that will shut him... er...er... make him feel better.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello, Liz. Welcome to our "therapy group".
My name is Dsynr, and I'm a handcraft addict. :roll: 
My imagination was working overtime when I read your post. 
So, here's what it made me see-----
You make Polaroids of all his junk----tools, cars (both rideable and miniatures), electronics, hobby stuff, (and for some guys, clothes), you get the picture, and strew them on the diningroom/kitchen table. When he asks about your display, you smile and say "This is YOUR "yarn" stuff that I'm trying to match!" Smile, and walk away without a backward glance or another word. HE is sooooo busted! 


LizLowery said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time. I have been knitting less than a year and have managed to accumulate a few skeins in my stash. DH looked at my bags of yarn last night and said "Is all that yarn?!" So I answer a bit sheepishly "Yes." He says "No more until you use what you have." I reply "but this bag is leftover from projects, this one and this one I have plans for, this one is cotton for dishcloths and this one doesn't really count because it's for crocheting. Boy! Did I get a scowl! I just LOVE my knitting.
> So, I guess I will have to join a therapy group....Hello, my name is Liz and I am a knitter.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hay I got good news. My Daughter has just leased a 3 bedroom house. Now you ask why is that good news for me. 
Well she can get the rest of her things out of my closed and I will have more room for stash, YESSSSS.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Er....um...ah.... (cough, cough) ROFLMHO


Sewbizgirl said:


> We could all photograph our stashes for you and post the photos here for you to show him. Maybe that will shut him... er...er... make him feel better.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

amennnnnnnnnn!


Dreamweaver said:


> Foolish, foolish man. "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy" and that means him!!!


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


LOL! You have a LOT of yarn...I thought I had a lot!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Tell him it's safer than your going violent and needing a lawyer.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

CinDeeLooWho said:


> 'He says "No more until you use what you have."'
> 
> Is this a dictatorship? Does he collect baseball hats (or anything) like so many of the men in our society? What would he think if you said, "No more hats until you've worn out the ones you already have" or, "No more CD's until you've worn out the ones you already have"? I agree with Chrissy- he needs help!


He not only needs help to see the light, he needs some serious retraining.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

NanaKnits4Us said:


> I don't hide and I don't apologize.
> 
> And after oh so many years of watching me indulge my passion, my darling husband is learning to knit and has now established the beginnings of his own stash.
> 
> :lol:


See, all it takes is a bit of training for your hubby to see things your way!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Another reason why I like being single, plus there's more room for more yarn and such.


Same here...I love it that I don't have to hide my yarn from anyone. I have quite a yarn "collection" now...it needs it's own exclusive gallery.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Honeydropdesigns said:


> You wouldnt be a knitter until you have "The Stash". My hubby just rolls his eyes when the postman comes with any. My excuse it isnt hoarding but required for my work! xx


Great storage cabinet! 
Would you mind telling me what/how/where/how much?


----------

